# 18Â° 5 wood or 17Â° 3 hybrid



## DavidO (Mar 6, 2012)

I was looking through my clubs at the weekend, trying to figure out what lofts I have. I noticed that my 5 wood is 18Â° , where my 3 hybrid is 17Â°.

My first reaction was to remove the 3 hybrid and chuck in another wedge (a 64Â°) to the bag.

I presume (although I will be testing this over the next few weeks) that the above clubs will be fairly similar so no need to have both in the bag?

Correct?


----------



## DelB (Mar 6, 2012)

You sure that 17 degree is a 3 hybrid? Most 3 irons are around 21 degrees, I think. I've got a 17 degree hybrid which is effectively a 2 iron equivalent. If it is a 17 that you have, then yes, there's arguably no point in carrying that and an 18 degree 5 wood. 

Also, who on earth needs a wedge with 64 degrees of loft on it?


----------



## shewy (Mar 6, 2012)

Depends on which one you hit best,I just bought a TM rescue Mid 16 degrees and plan to add a 24 degree hybrid as well,I just don't get on with fairways. The fairway will have a longer shaft so in theory should go longer,but if you are not hitting it well you may be better off with the hybrid.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2012)

It all depends on how far you hit each.
Just because they have similar lofts doesn't automatically mean they'll go the same distance.
The 5 wood may fly quite a bit further than the hybrid due to the lower Centre of Gravity creating extra spin and keeping the ball in the air longer.
Lower lofted hybrids are notoriously tricky to master so don't be surprised if there is a gap between the clubs.


----------



## DavidO (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think a trip to the range is in order to see which I can hit better.

The 64 wedge is handy, it will only ever go about 20 yds, but the harder you hit it, the higher it goes. 

I suppose I need to Suss out whether I'm better off with another wedge or a longer club - until I can afford to buy a new one...


----------



## DelB (Mar 7, 2012)

Good man. 

I used to have a 60 degree wedge, but just couldn't use it so haven't got anything more than a 55 degree sand wedge now. 

You fancy meeting up for a game sometime?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 7, 2012)

It all depends on how far you hit each. Just because they have similar lofts doesn't automatically mean they'll go the same distance.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.

My swing speed isn't the fastest so the longer of the two (F/way and hybrid) in my case is the fairway wood. However, I found I had a distance gap between my 5 wood and 3 iron so got a the 17* hybris to fill it, which it does nicely.


----------



## brendy (Mar 7, 2012)

No offence fella but a 64 degree wedge will be as useful as a 1 iron to a higher handicapper. Just because you can have 14 clubs, it doesnt mean you have to have 14 clubs.some guys carry 12 and hit them all well, they dont need any others.

For me Id lose the hybrid, smelly old things...


----------



## MGL (Mar 7, 2012)

All things being equal - i.e. you hit both clubs well - then the 5 wood will go further; longer shaft, lower centre of gravity and a bigger head than the hybrid placing more mass behind the ball. However, probably only useful off fairways. The hybrid may give you more on centre strikes and is something that is designed to be used from more difficult lies as well, i.e. light rough, etc. It does have a 2 iron loft on it though. Personally, I would use the one that as a %, you get more on centre strikes. That way you will maximise your "achievable" distance and accuracy.


----------



## DavidO (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies folks.

Plan for tomorrow... Range with Driver (looking to get my upper half turned properly in backswing ), and try the 5w & 3 hybrid to see what works!


----------



## DavidO (Mar 7, 2012)

DelB said:



			Good man. 

I used to have a 60 degree wedge, but just couldn't use it so haven't got anything more than a 55 degree sand wedge now. 

You fancy meeting up for a game sometime?
		
Click to expand...

You have a PM...

:fore:


----------

